# Textarea ohne Scrollbar?



## pirate man (31. Dezember 2001)

ich hab in nem formular eine textarea erstellt, aber die scrollbar brauch ich da drinnen nicht
kann man die irgendwie "rausgeben"?


----------



## sam (5. Januar 2002)

*style="overflow:hidden;"* einfügen.........


----------

